# ملخص سريع بحدود 20 صفحه لامتحان ألـ Pmp



## نعيم ابو كرم (18 فبراير 2008)

أرجو الاستفاده :2: 

يمكنكم مراجعه الموقع التالي لزياده المعرفه بادراه المشاريع ...انصحكم به 
http://pmpbest.com/e107_plugins/list_new/list.php


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (18 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر على الموقع ... لكن المرفق لا يعمل ..


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (18 فبراير 2008)

:5: اعتقد اته شغال ........


----------



## الهام (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## الجناحي (21 فبراير 2008)

tkanssssssssssss


----------



## نجرو555 (21 فبراير 2008)

اجل يا مهندس الانتاج الموقع شغال ومشكور جدا


----------



## عبدالقوى (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## foratfaris (22 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك اخي نعيم جدا


----------



## CVLMASTER (23 فبراير 2008)

مشكور علي الموقع وعلي التلخيص
جزاك الله خير


----------



## رائد محمد ابراهيم (23 فبراير 2008)

الشكر واجب يا أخى العزيز


----------



## م محمد كرم (12 يوليو 2008)

الشكر واجب يا أخى العزيز


----------



## saaaaaad (13 يوليو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فائز المهندس (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ما قصرت


----------



## مبروك (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اااااااااا


----------



## hamada (14 يوليو 2008)

يسلمووووووووووووووووو يديك 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 يوليو 2008)

كل الشكر اليك موصول اخونا نعيم

ملخص مفيد بالفعل

وموقع ايضا اكثر من مفيد


----------



## agaa (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك على الملخص والموقع الاحلى


----------



## جمال السيد (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Jamal (9 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## ahmed zein (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## saidelsayedab (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tariq tebar (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله*


----------



## al_marzuki (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود مميز أخ نعيم تشكر عليه ولكن للعلم الاصدار على النسخه القديمة


----------



## مصطفى غباره (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hhmdan (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسماء* (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*pmp*

شكرااااا 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م_هبه (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الإفادة الرائعة


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alali_abd (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ونرجو التوضيح اذا كان هذا التلخيص على النسخة الرابعة من اصدار pmp ام لا وشكرا


----------



## عسك (15 ديسمبر 2010)

خطير جدا


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## saidelsayedab (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mezohazoma (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## العبقرية (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جارى التحميل مشكور جدا


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mezohazoma (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hamada (3 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## طارق طلعت (3 مارس 2012)

لا انصح باستخدامه للمقبلين على pmp لانه خاص بالاصدار 3 والامتحان فى الاصدار 4 وتوجد اختلافات


----------



## sang (4 مارس 2012)

اشكرك على المشاركة الجميلة و لكن هذا الملف يخص الاصدار الثالث من الدليل المعرفي بإدارة المشاريع و ليس الرابع


----------

